# Locating curb box



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> Yeah, just think... that pvc sprinkler pipe could have just as easily been one of those poly gas lines they normally run nowadays.



Ya I know, it did scare the crap out of me for a split second, but that sdr21 is a lot easier to fix than a gas line and the water won't explode:laughing:


Dave


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Something else to consider when you dig without calling for a location is your general liability insurance.

First of all, do you have excavation listed as part of your company profile? Some companies will not cover you if you do not. Secondly, some will still refuse coverage if you dig without calling and have a claim.

Although the utility companies are in the process of upgrading underground assets and marking and locating is getting better, there is always the possibility of an unmarked asset that might be abandoned in place and not on the maps. It was not uncommon in the 60's and 70's to just cap something off and leave it there.

If you don't call and find it the hard way, you're liable. If you do call and get locations and find it, you're in the clear.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

Double-A said:


> Something else to consider when you dig without calling for a location is your general liability insurance.
> 
> First of all, do you have excavation listed as part of your company profile? Some companies will not cover you if you do not. Secondly, some will still refuse coverage if you dig without calling and have a claim.
> 
> ...


Exactly! Thats what I been telling people. If you dig without calling how long will it take? How much will you make? If you dig and dont call and hit something how long will it take now? How much will you make now? I would hate to play poker against someone who digs before calling!


----------

